# May have come to a decision 10/22 get home weapon



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

So recently i was wondering what weapon to have in my bob or get home bag a sks brand new or a ruger 10/22 both are very different rifles both have pros and cons and my style of preparedness will be to get home if the circumstances allow so I can reach my partner and my soon to arrive baby. Not to mention the rest of my fire arms ect I have been thinking of getting a take down model 10/22 and fitting a slip on surppersor this will allow me to not need a threaded barrel so I can keep my iron sights but can also fit a optic and have it set up for quick removal and then use iron sights I would need to use sub sonics but that's not an issue my plan would be to have the rifle bare and fit an optic and sound moderator later. What are your thoughts


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To be honest, I wasn't even aware of the 10-22 take down until you mentioned it. I went on youtube, and watched a couple videos of it in action. I was very impressed! The sights were dead on, assembly was a breeze, and it shot flawlessly. I say it would make a great choice.
I like the idea of a .22 as a get home weapon simply because a person can carry so much more ammo for it, and a .22 will do everything you will need it to do. I give your idea a big two thumbs up.


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Good man! Thank you very much I appreciate your reply mate!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just my thoughts on the 22. The 22 was a simple rifle. Nothing fancy not tricked out. It was some thing you took out harvested a few squirrels and rabbits with. Shot up some cans around the barn and just leaned against the wall when done. Just seems when you start seeing it as some kind of defense weapon, a take down optics silencer .
The 22 has moved outside of it place. A man has the right to use his weapon as he sees fit . I get that.
I have a 10/22 good shooting 22 for sure, and yes I have hung some different optics on it to play with.








Just if I am hitting the road and need to get back where I need to be, not betting my chances on a 22. I know options are limited for you so in your case maybe it is the right way to go.
As for us we are all equipped with Ar's that are light and easy to pack.


----------



## TrucksNCoffee (Sep 19, 2015)

I own a Ruger 10/22 Takedown (or rather, I did, before the tragic boating accident :crushed: ). It is super simple to take apart and put back together, and the point-of-aim, whether iron sights or optics, does not change. When disassembled, it is much easier than a full-sized rifle of any type to conceal, camouflage, and otherwise hide from prying eyes in a day-to-day scenario. As stated, .22 caliber ammunition is easy to carry in large quantities. A rifle, even in .22 caliber, is much better than any handgun for accuracy at distance. And, the Ruger 10/22 reliability is legendary.

If the objective is to carry a rifle so you can get your butt safely home to the rest of your arsenal, avoiding confrontations and conflicts to the best of your ability (but being able to respond if it things don't go the way you planned) while doing so, I consider the 10/22 Takedown to be unparalleled.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would rather carry a pistol for a get home weapon. I would want to carry concealed and a rifle I had to put together wouldn't be concealed if I had it on the ready.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AR pistol? Hid up under your jacket on a single point sling. If your just trying to get home and not survive for days or weeks. I would want as much firepower as possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here in the US, all you would have to do is dress up as one of the "Protected Classes of People"; transgender, black, hispanic, islamist, ***, lesbian etc and all you have to do is sashay down the street back home. You don't need an evil gun...you will be fine.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

I would suggest an Ar. I love my .22's but in a shtf scenario I dont want to take any chances. I want the maximum firepower I can get. My Ar pistol has a 10.5in barrel, I have the shockwave brace for it and it has a redi mag on it. This allows an extra magazine to be mounted on the rifle. With my 2 40 round pmags. I have 80 rounds on board. That is one hell of a weapon to get you home safely. The pistol can be stored in a small bag unassembled, and only takes a second to get it up and running.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The 10/22 take down is my next purchase and will be used as a a truck gun. Good choice.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a good small truck gun and very compact. With the iron sights it's very accurate. A friend has a scope on his and it's spot on. You can also get it with a threaded barrel that comes with a flash suppressor, ready for a sound suppressor.


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Pistol is not an option here for me and budget is really big enough for an ar


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Correction Isnt


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> The 10/22 take down is my next purchase and will be used as a a truck gun. Good choice.


Add 4 Ruger BX-25 magazines which fit nicely into the lower front pocket of the case, and perhaps a Bushnell TRS 25 red dot and you'll have a fine combination, at least I think it's a fine combination. The gophers hate it...


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

I keep my Henry Survival 22(AR-7) and 100 rounds with my GHB. Its a 20 mile walk home, the versatility of a small 22 rifle is perfect for my needs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Are we sure the 10/22 will cycle ok with the sub sonic ammo? Never tested the hyposthesis but the guy at Academy said it might not. Who knows?


----------



## mike94yj (May 11, 2014)

This makes a nice little package.


----------



## mike94yj (May 11, 2014)

Most semi auto 22's will not cycle with subsonic. However standard velocity cycles great and is very reliable.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Love the 10/22 TD it's a great choice. If you pack a get home or emerge bag in the car you can move stuff to the carry bag and you got more space. My 10/22 has a clean kit 500 rounds of cci ammo a red dot site that at 50 yards shoots the centre out of the paper. a space blanket a life straw a small fire kit and med kit. Quick tinder. All in the bag. Paracord too. It's a great item. Go for it.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Heck no there is nothing wrong with a 10-22 as a defense weapon. With two 25 round mags you can send a hell of a lot of rounds towards the target. Roy


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't forget to read the manual. It sounds dumb, but I had one that wouldn't group smaller than 10" at 25 yards. I finally read the manual, and found there is an adjustment to the tension on the barrel extension. I made that a bit tighter than the manual called for, and now that little rifle has killed squirrels, rabbits, grouse, and mice!

Great little rifle, especially with a 2-7 power scope on it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The OP is in New Zealand which limits what he can carry somewhat. I carry a 10/22 breakdown in my GHB and a pistol when I travel. Kind of hard to hit a bunny with the pistol for supper and nobody is going to charge you with a bunch of little 22's buzzing around their ears. Plus 22lr ammo weighs very little.

I'm a little skeptical about a slip on suppressor. A suppressor needs to be very precisely aligned with the barrel to allow you to use a tiny exit hole and tight baffles required to make it whisper quiet.

As far as optics go on a 22 even with my slightly older eyes I can pop 4" plates (rabbit size) all day long (standing unsupported at 45 yards) with my 10/22 breakdown with the factory sights. K.I.S.S. Keep It Super Simple with your emergency backup weapon stored in a moving bag where the optics add weight and can be banged around. Leave the optics to the 300 yrd rifle.

Someone with a .22lr at 100 yds would scare me more than someone with a .308 because the follow up shots would be so much faster and in less than professional hands more accurate due to the non-existent kick and muzzle flip.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

The nice part of the optic is it allows me to make first round kills, minimizing wasted ammo and meat. It the scope is screwed up, I can still use the iron sights by taking the scope off. 

The scope is about the same weight as 100 rounds of .22 ammo. If you are already lugging the rifle, and ammo, I like the scope. But to each their own.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would love one of those 10/22's but I use my 45-70 Co-Pilot take down as a get home gun.... I can take out roaming T-Rex's or tanks if needed..

The rifle







The cartridges 








The projectiles... 540gr's of stopping power vrs a 45acp








Yeah I still want a couple 10/22's for the grandkids :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Darn Doc,,,, I didn't know they made a take down lever action. That thing's sweet.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Volquartsen makes a nice take down rifle. Check it out.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Darn Doc,,,, I didn't know they made a take down lever action. That thing's sweet.


Wild West Guns makes the Co-Pilot take downs but they are EXPENSIVE!!!!! this one with all the added stuff was a bit over $3500.00
I had a good job at the time and had more money then I knew what to do with... couldnt afford to do it now a days

it is still my favorite lever gun I own.. and it fits into a backpack


----------



## TrucksNCoffee (Sep 19, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Are we sure the 10/22 will cycle ok with the subsonic ammo? Never tested the hyposthesis but the guy at Academy said it might not. Who knows?


No. The Ruger 10/22 rifle, whether in any of its standard variants or the takedown, will not cycle subsonic ammunition. I tried it with hypersonic and standard velocity .22 ammo of all sorts, and it functioned flawlessly. I tried 10 rounds of subsonic ammo and while it fired the round successfully (no squibs), the bolt failed to fully cycle. I had to hand cycle the bolt between every shot. I finally gave the rest of my subsonic ammo to a father in a nearby lane who was teaching his boys how to shoot a bolt action .22.

Also, the instruction/safety manual states that Ruger 10/22 rifles will not function properly with subsonic ammunition.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You could try a lighter spring to get the rifle to cycle but then you risk it not closing the bolt fully if things get a bit dirty.


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonder if it would work with standard velocity


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I would love one of those 10/22's but I use my 45-70 Co-Pilot take down as a get home gun.... I can take out roaming T-Rex's or tanks if needed..
> 
> The rifle
> View attachment 13634
> ...


Thankyou Doc for putting a stitch of sanity into this 10-22 drivel.

Carrying a .22lr rifle as your get home gun is really the stupidest idea I have ever heard.

I can only imagine a scene where 3-4 gang bangers are wanting your backpack and you pull out "ol reliable" and start shooting.......

phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew and the first guy slows up

phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew and the second guy falls dead upon you

phew phew phew (lucky you got a head shot) and the last one dies on the spot

sorry the last one is on you and you are dead. Let us not deceive ourselves in thinking that every shot we will take is a well aimed head shot (but even then it will probably take several head shots to kill a person)

IMO the only realistic posts were this one with a 45-70 and the other person with an AR

My get home gun is a Remington 12 gauge with 00 Buck and slugs alternated in a riot gun with 7 round capacity. Either of which will take down a 300 pound line backer and at least stop him/her in their tracks (even a person on meth).

Oh you didn't think about the person on drugs against your .22lr?

that sounds like ...

phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew phew ALLLEEEEEEE!!!!

P.S. from the old Sergent Rock comic books where when someone died they cried alllleeee! and that is you dying.


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Thankyou Doc for putting a stitch of sanity into this 10-22 drivel.
> 
> Carrying a .22lr rifle as your get home gun is really the stupidest idea I have ever heard.
> 
> ...


Good point you have made mate and has a lot of merit but what you are forgetting is I live where concealed carry is not a thing you can not own a pistol unless you only use it at the range and that is it I don't actually plan on getting in to an altercation where lethal force would be necessary I won't make my way home guns blazing. It's the fact that is there if ever needed and concealment is vital would a shotgun etc be better for self defence against an angry attacker/attackers YES but I also believe a 22 would do the deed of it did come down to it. thanks for your advice but shooting people is not my primary use for this firearm


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep in mind the OP is looking for a weapon to assist him in hiking hundreds of miles home safely and with some hunting ability. He is not looking to agressivle attack a location and has a mag limit where he lives.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TrucksNCoffee said:


> No. The Ruger 10/22 rifle, whether in any of its standard variants or the takedown, will not cycle subsonic ammunition. I tried it with hypersonic and standard velocity .22 ammo of all sorts, and it functioned flawlessly. I tried 10 rounds of subsonic ammo and while it fired the round successfully (no squibs), the bolt failed to fully cycle. I had to hand cycle the bolt between every shot. I finally gave the rest of my subsonic ammo to a father in a nearby lane who was teaching his boys how to shoot a bolt action .22.
> 
> Also, the instruction/safety manual states that Ruger 10/22 rifles will not function properly with subsonic ammunition.


Thanks for scoop on that. I need to read the manuel one of these days.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Thankyou Doc for putting a stitch of sanity into this 10-22 drivel.
> 
> Carrying a .22lr rifle as your get home gun is really the stupidest idea I have ever heard.
> 
> ...


ROFL....

Yeah would never try a 22lr to go against a group of people....

To the OP, have you thought of a Savage Arms model 42? its a combination 22lr and a 410 shotgun. Yes they are single shot, but if you are hunting then you can choose between a 22 and a 410, depending on what you come across.

Savage Arms


----------



## ChrisF308 (Sep 24, 2015)

Actually , a suppressed 10/22 rifle , is a very good choice , much easier to shoot well , than a pistol , as the OP is a Kiwi , we have quite different gunlaws to the USA , and in our law we have no right to firearms for the express purpose of self defence , ie we have no right to carry pistols for self defence reasons .
We have no absolute right to own firearms in New Zealand , its a privledge , we have a firearms licence for target/hunting & sporting purpose .
Owning psitols iin NZ , requires a special licence , and using them on a pistol range only , the reason for psitol shooting in NZ is target practice/competion , to the end , all pistols have barrels of 4 inches or longer , ie no small pocket pistols allowed .

In reguards to your Qs about suppressors , , my advice is forget that slip on jobbie , they work , but are big and not very strong , as they are just glued PVC pipe , which is glued together , really as much as you like your irons , your will be better off with a low powered scope or red dot type scope , as with the 22 , is not overly powerful , you want to make up for that limited power by being more accurate with shoot placement .
So scope or red dot your 10/22 and move ON , Measure your ruger , and cut the barrel at 762mm OAL , this is the minimum legal lenght in NZ , and have it threaded , use either a MAE 22lr can , or the bigger 22mag model , both are SS cans and very good value for your money .
Get Ruger 15rd mags , again as this is the max in NZ on these rifles .

As to ammo , run CCI subsonic , it should be fine , If not , just polish the underside of the bolt , .

As to a 22lr semi-auto rifle being useless , I bet the USAF birddog FAC Pilot in Vietnam did not KNOW this , he got shoot down & carried a 10/22 rifle , the rescue guys could not get to him straight away , they returned the next day , to find him on top of the small hill , with about 35 dead gooks around him , he was fine , seems he spent the day head shooting them from 30-100yds , opps worked for him .

Later Chris


----------



## ChrisF308 (Sep 24, 2015)

As to a small carbine for a BOB , given unlimited funds & access , ie dreaming , I would only consider 2 options , one is German , the other Russian , for supersonic , it would be a AKSU Krinkov , subsonic , it would be a MP5K with 3 lug barrel ( no barrel threading ) , and a short Brugger & Thomet stock , a QD supressor in TI or SS .

Pistols , only 2 make my list , in 22lr , it would have to be a Beretta 70 with can , in 9mm , it would have to be a Glock17 with a TI can .


----------



## ChrisF308 (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's a quick pic of my MAE 22mag can , its all SS , quite cheap for the quality , MAE also make a smaller cheaper 22lr can that strips for cleaning , the 22 mag can is welded/sealed ,and I use it on a 22Hornet & now its 223 rated .
Its next to a 3D printed TI can by Oceania Defence , that can is made for the AI AW 308 rifle .

Do a search for MAE suppressors , and you should see their website , if you get one of their cans for your Ruger 10/22 , I would send them the barrel to shorten & thread as well , they do very good work .
Just had a quick measure of me volq , its close to your Ruger , I think you should be able to go to approx 300mm ( 12 inches ) , on your barrel chop , again measure & make sure you are at 762mm or just over for NZ law in reguards OAL .
To me , due to the size & power of the 22LR , it just makes sense to run subsonic all the time with a can , and 12 inches is heaps long enough for subsonic use .


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for your advice man! Another kiwi in guessing?! It's very funny you mention that Vietnam pilot! I was watching a video on YouTube and there was a mention of this Exact dude! (Behind Enemy Lines Pilot Survival Kit Pt 1 By Nutnfancy) if your interested if you don't mind me asking what part of New Zealand you from?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My get home weapon is an M4 with 4 extra mags in Molle pouches on my bag. I also have a .45 USP until they change them out. We are going to Sprinfield XDM .45s (yuck) So I'll have to buy the HK.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if the idea is to keep a bag light and simple a 10/22 is one way to go.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is review of the Take Down 10/22 I did awhile back

I purchased a Ruger 10/22 TD in Stainless. The takedown mechanism is top notch, and extremly simple to use, the bolt does need to be open for takedown, the Ruger trigger is typical Lawyer Trigger, easily corrected with aftermarket parts, mine came with a syn stock which was replaced with a TacStar 10/22 TakeDown Stock, I really like this stock it holds 2 spare 10 rd mags in the buttstock and has a 5 postition collasable M4 style buttstock, it is available in different colors and camo, (5 star on the stock), I topped my rifle off with a Nikon 3X9X40mm with Leupold ORW medium height rings, (Quick Detach) (Part # 49867). The rifle came with its own base that allows for the use of the iron sights if installed, the rear sight is a foldown with a white diamond, the front sight has a white dot. The rifle comes with a well padded Nylon case to stow the rifle in ( taken down ) it has compartments with velcro flaps for the rear stock and receiver and will accomadate the TacStar Stock, the barrel and forend and an additioal compartment for a scope. The case also has 2 additional outside compartments for extra mags, ammo and a Ruger SR 22 pistol, the lower outside compartment also has MOLLE type attachments for an accessory case. The case has a grab handle and a single shoulder strap with plastic adjustment buckle. The outside compartment will not accomadate a Ruger MK III, I did however order an additional case that attaches to the MOLLE that will accomadate the Ruger Mk III and five additional mags. Accuracy is on par with standard 10/22, mine will shoot 1 inch groups +/- at 50 yards and I expect that will tighten up with a better trigger. Fit, finish and function are top notch which is to be expected from Ruger. 

I, would point out that my trigger was a dissappointment but that is to be expected with todays lawsuit happy mindset. 

Ruger completely dropped the ball not making the outside compartment large enought to Accomadate The MK series of Ruger Pistols.

The case could have used and extra shoulder strap with better buckles. 

I would recommend this rifle.

I think it also available with a threaded barrel that has a Muzzle brake / Flash Suppressor


----------

